# Chiedere vs. domandare



## Alessandro_Persia

Quanto è pertinente, secondo voi, la distinzione tra chiedere e domandare?

*Chiedere*: si chiede una cosa che si desidera ottenere ("chiedere un bicchier d'acqua")

*Domandare*: si domanda... una domanda! ("mi hanno chiesto se ci sarai")

Mi sembra che, perlomeno nell'italiano odierno, sia assolutamente possibile usare l'una o l'altra forma, ma c'è chi insiste su un uso corretto che distingue tra i due verbi...


----------



## francisgranada

Spontaneamente non dirèi:

_Domando_ un bicchiere d'acqua
Voglio _domandarti_ una domanda
Ho _domandato_ a mia madre di preparare la cena

Ma aspettiamo le risposte dei più competenti ...


----------



## Mutti57

In verità nella maggior parte dei casi sono perfettamente intercambiabili :

Chiedi/Domanda al signore dov'è ...?
Chiediamo/Domandiamo uno sconto
Chiedi/Domanda un piatto di riso

E così via. Tuttavia ci sono casi nei quali chiedere è piu facilmente usato :

Chiedi pure di Francesco
Ho chiesto di te al tuo amico
Chiedilo alla mamma
Chiedono di te Paolo

Ciò non vuol dire che sosituirlo con domandare sia errato.

Chiedere sostituisce anche richiedere. Per esempio :

è una pianta che chiede/richiede pochissime cure

Spero di esserti stata d'aiuto

Ciao


----------



## Voce

Salve!
In realtà, anche se oggi nessuno ci fa più caso, la differenza c'è eccome!
Per farla breve:
- si domanda qualcosa di cui si vuole venire a conoscenza.
- si chiede qualcosa che si vuole ottenere.
"Mi domando perché non mi abbia portato il libro che le avevo chiesto di prestarmi".
"Le domanderò che cosa intende fare con il denaro che ha chiesto in prestito".
"Chiedimi pure un anticipo di eredità e io te lo concederò, ma non meravigliarti se un giorno ti domanderò che cosa ne hai fatto".
E così via.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Grazie a tutti per i vostri contributi!

francisgranada, sono (quasi) assolutamente d'accordo con te: quelle frasi suonano male con domandare e non ci avevo pensato quando ho postato.

Comunque traggo la conclusione che nella lingua italiana contemporanea è da considerarsi corretta l'intercambiabilità delle due forme, l'una e l'altra altrettanto eleganti, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Voce.

Appena letto il tuo _post_ me ne sono innamorato: per la nitidezza e per la possibilità di applicarlo ad altra lingua...

Poi ho infilato il naso dentro allo Zingarelli e ho scoperto, sotto il lemma _Domandare_, tanto l'accezione 1. _Chiedere per sapere_, quanto l'accezione 2. _Chiedere per ottenere_.

Uffa.

GS


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Giorgio.
Ecco uno dei motivi per cui non uso lo Zingarelli (o, al contrario, lo uso per giustificare l'uso di certi termini quando al momento mi sfuggono quelli esatti): spesso se si può dire qualcosa in due o più modi, invece di indicarti l'accezione obiettivamente più corretta, ammette tutte quelle comunemente usate. Personalmente preferisco avvalermi del Devoto Oli (che pure contempla "chiedere" come sinonimo di "domandare"), del Sabatini Coletti o del buon vecchio Palazzi. Comunque, più si va indietro, più mi pare che la distinzione sia netta.
In ogni caso, come sappiamo bene, non sono più molti a far caso alla differenza. Per quanto mi riguarda io cercherò di continuare a farla.
Ciao.


----------



## armour65

La regola che ho sempre seguito (che magari e' troppo semplice e non abbastanza vasta) e':

Si chiede per avere
Si domanda per sapere


----------



## Voce

armour65: è esattamente quello che ho ribadito io (post n. 4)! Sono contento che anche tu abbia le idee chiare al riguardo.
Ciao!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Questo si rivela essere un thread prezioso, almeno per me. E sono convinto anch'io che la norma indicata da Voce e da armour sia quella giusta.
Mi resta soltanto il sospetto che nel tempo ci sia stata un'estensione dell'uso di _chiedere_, che ha teso a invadere il territorio tradizionalmente occupato da _domandare_. Non si giustificherebbero sennò enunciati del tipo: "Mi ha chiesto l'ora", "Gli ho chiesto dove andava", "All'esame di maturità mi chiesero le opere di Leopardi".

Un caro saluto a tutti.

GS


----------



## Voce

Giorgio: Ciao, è così, è successo, ma sono dell'opinione che chi sa e rifiuta di conformarsi debba proseguire secondo coscienza e conoscenza... Gli altri facciano poi come vogliono. Purtroppo è una questione che non riguarda soltanto "domandare" e "chiedere", ma coinvolge tante altre parole e espressioni (per non parlare degli accenti!)
Devo andare! Ciao!

Resta il fatto che una persona di New York conosce e segue una regola che in Italia e in Svizzera italiana si tende a dimenticare... Mah!


----------



## armour65

Bhe, magari l'italiano fosse cosi facile da ridurrlo a qualche regola come quella!


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Se i vocabolari le mettono entrambe vorrà dire che possono essere intercambiabili anche se a volte una va molto meglio dell'altra. È nello spagnolo che ci sono le parole precise di "chiedere per sapere" o "chiedere per ottenere" e non sono intercambiabili.


----------



## olaszinho

Non vorrei che, per alcuni, la  regola chiara e netta nella distinzione di significato fra i verbi domandare e chiedere sia influenzata dallo spagnolo in cui tale distinzione esiste. Non aggiungo altro per non violare le regole del forum. Sono dell'opinione, tuttavia,  che non sempre i due verbi siano intercambiabili. Ad ogni modo, tanto il Devoto Oli come il Palazzi riportano per i due verbi più o  meno lo stesso ambito d'impiego nei vari significati che possono assumere, partendo da una chiara differenziazione di significato iniziale.  Il Palazzi ritiene infine che l'uso di domandare per ottenere qualcosa sia poco usuale e corretto.


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che il tema è interessante, aggiungo qualche osservazione personale:

1. Non essendo madrelingua, le mie opinioni di questo tipo possono avere un valore "limitato", ma per curiosità vi voglio dire che per me questi verbi, in genere, non sono sinonimi (oppure solo parzialmente). Forse perché (secoli fà) li avevo imparato _così_, cioè grosso modo nel senso della "regola" di Armour65_._ L'uso del verbo _chiedere_ col significato di _domandare_ l'ho "imparato" più tardi, in Italia. 

2. Per capire il significato originale (o quello "logico") di questi verbi, mi pare che non ci aiuti troppo neache l'etimologia, perche i verbi latini _quaerere_ e _demandare_ non avevano un significato esattamente corrispendente a quello delle lingue romanze moderne (incluso l'italiano). 

3. L'evoluzione dell'estensione del significato di _chiedere, _la riuscirei ad immaginare così (almeno in teoria): 

"Gli chiedo, _che mi faccia il favore di dire_, che ora è" *>* "Gli chiedo, _che mi dica_, che ora è" *>* "Gli chiedo, che ora è"

Con altre parole, da _chiedere_ a qualcuno di fare qualcosa (cioè per _avere,_ in questo esempio un'informazione sull'ora esatta), siamo arrivatti a _chiedere _nel senso di _domandare_ (cioè per _sapere,_ in questo esempio l'ora esatta)...


----------



## Voce

Penso che non se ne verrà mai a capo in modo definitivo, ma la questione non è comunque così grave. Sono grato a tutti per la discussione interessante e arricchente e condivido ciò che afferma _francisgranada_ al punto 2.
Personalmente continuerò a cercare di attenermi alla regola che ho imparato da un esperto linguista (il compianto Aldo Fraccaroli) e che ho esposto nel post n. 4, consapevole però che non sempre ci riuscirò, soprattutto nelle conversazioni.
Ciao a tutti.


----------

